# Hot Tub / Spa in the Garage



## curiousmonkey8 (Apr 1, 2009)

I'm thinking about putting a hot tub in detached (separate from my home) garage, since I do not have any space in my backyard for one . The floor has been painted with concrete paint. We also use the garage's attic space for storage. I'm in the LA County area. 

1. Are there certain permits I may need to apply to have a hot tub put in my garage? (or is it even permitted?)

2. If I can put one in, what type of preparations should I setup before putting in the tub? (ie. plumbing, ventilation fans, etc.) 

2a. I will not be leaving the garage door open if the hot tub is in the garage, but there are currently two windows and a door in place that can be opened for ventilation. Can anyone recommend any brand/type of ventilation options that I should have installed for optimum ventilation?

3. What can I put in place in the garage to prevent moisture from collecting inside the garage or the storage space above, if needed?

4. Once the hot tub is installed, how should I seal the bottom of the hot tub to prevent water molding or damage under the hot tub? (or should I be asking the local spa dealer about proper sealing of the tub?)

Any suggestions, advice, or information provided will be much appreciated.

Thank you.


----------



## hatfield44 (Dec 3, 2009)

You must have dedicated ventilation fans (a de-humidifier isn't bad either) if you want to keep it filled all of the time.  Otherwise you will have a world of trouble (mold, warping, rot, etc.....)


----------



## imported_frozenstar (Feb 22, 2010)

The best thing to do here is to seek a local mechanic or installer for certain details of installing this tub on your garage. Well I really haven't heard any that they got a hot tub on their garage.


----------



## thomask (Mar 5, 2010)

If it is a portable free standing with a plug in GFI that might work best.  Great ventilation is a must as these really put out the steam when they are operating.  When not in use keep a full cover on.  Keep locked up just like a pool for safety. Keep it away from outlets or light fixtures just like a bath tub in your house.  Water and electric DO NOT MIX. Also need to check your local building department rules.

If it does not work out in the garage with a portable you can always move her outside.

I have had two and enjoyed them both.

One redwood tub and one spa shell. Fiberglass spa shell is easier to clean/maintain....


----------



## siddle (Jun 6, 2011)

Still undecided where to place my future tub. Outside sounds fine, but with tons of room in the garage it could end up there. My roof is approx. 13 ft high, so would there be a problem from maybe the steam or heat from the tub that could cause trouble later? At least i wouldnt have to worry about pouring new concrete... please advice.


----------



## milljeenath (Nov 2, 2011)

I know friends who put an indoor hot tub in their home. The primary thing to be careful of is the moisture. An indoor tub will evaporate a lot of water. You will need to wrap the inside of the garage walls and ceiling with a good moisture barrier and then provide ventilation and etc., to prevent condensation.


----------

